# Baylor Watches



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi

I have just acquired a lovely looking Baylor 17 jewel watch on eBay to add to my collection. I however can't seem to find out anything about this company on the Net. Can anyone throw some light on the history and background of Baylor watches for me please?

Thanks


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A 2 second search of google gives you

this

and this Oh and this

Remember the engine of search can be your friend


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Ta muchly 21 Jewel. I just realised my mistake, instead of using Google I used my AVG search engine. However my bumbling PC inadequacies should not detract from your sterling efforts and success.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Search the RLT Forum for either Baylor or Zales (the brand name for Baylor's watches). They have been the subject of several posts.

Julian (L)


----------

